Ask HN: Which car you drive? - seriousQ
======
danielvf
Boring, used cars, picked carefully from Craig's List.

On the plus side, they've been super reliable, don't look bad and cost +
maintenance works out to a bit less than $1,000 a year.

------
twobyfour
None. I have a license but no car and ride public transit because it's more
convenient and often faster.

